# Prewar DX wheels????



## spitfire (May 22, 2011)

What wheels would be correct for a 40ish La Salle badged DX? I am assuming they would be drop centers correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mruiz (May 23, 2011)

drop centers correct?  Yes,  Morrow hubs were around also.


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2011)

So it appears i have a few options here. Looks like a 41 so i can use eithher drop or double drop centers or the lobdell s-2 looking ones? Schwinn script hub front??? And ND or Morrow rear. Is this right? Also is there a difference between prewar and postwar schwinn script hubs?


----------



## hotrod62 (May 28, 2011)

if your talking about the wheels on the bike you posted on the other form i would air up the tires and ride it as is i see nothing wrong with that it's a great looking vintage bicycle.....................


----------



## Xcelsior (May 28, 2011)

*YOUR dx*



spitfire said:


> So it appears i have a few options here. Looks like a 41 so i can use eithher drop or double drop centers or the lobdell s-2 looking ones? Schwinn script hub front??? And ND or Morrow rear. Is this right? Also is there a difference between prewar and postwar schwinn script hubs?




Double drop center???  drop center/raised center rims would be correct or Lobdell rims, these two options would work on a 41. I have seen new departure front hubs, rear hubs and schwinn front hubs.  Not a lot of morrow in the dx line but I suppose as I didn't make the rules. Why Schwinn used both rear brands and on what is a whole other discussion in itself.  I suppose in 41 you might even find some blackout hubs but mostly later in 42-43 to 46.  Schwinn front hubs are different in prewar to postwar.  differences like bearings(some being loose or not in a retainer), engraving of the script is a lot finer and the shape or swell of the hub ends are slightly smaller and not as pronounced.  Does this actually matter in performance?  Not really.  And if you are going to get that technical with the bike, you are going to end up having a lot more conversations on here- meaning there are a lot of details in prewar era schwinns (down to even the nuts and bolts used) that you will have to know.  If you are going to ride it and have fun with it, then it is probably good enough as is, but if you are going to resto it and display or show it, then the devil is in the details. That is if you don't want or mind people whining about this or that , what is right and what is wrong.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Xcelsior (May 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, There is no charge for this information and hopefully it doesn't sound rude like that "museum fella"!


----------

